# hate IBS!! and trying to go to a concert!!



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

I hate this freaking disease, I have tickets for Warped Tour today which is like a punk/ska show with tons of bands and stuff and ive gone like every year...today wake up at 5am and have a terrible pains and everything as usual..and i feel like #### and cant go







and the person i was supposed to go with sounded mad when i called her and disappointed, why cant people understand this disease it sucks so much, and it makes it even worse when no one understands what is going on with you unless they have it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, why don't you take som imodium, suck it up and go anyway. SO what you have IBS- they have toilets!If its something i really wanted to do i would go anyway!


----------



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

I dont take immodium because my GI told me not to, because too many people need it to get through there days even if you just go look at the main board here, people ar saying how they take between 4-6 a day that is insane to me personally. I dont mind missing the show because there is always more, i just get ticked a little when people who dont have it dont understand what your going through.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I take 1 imodium a day now. used to take 4. BIG improvement. With hypnotherapy.


----------



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

that is a very big improvement, but you understand what im talking about, about getting hooked on it. And im not bashing people for taking it, i understand that also. Im just aggravated a bit that she was mad at me and not concerned at all.. I understand her disappoint in not going to a concert, but she didnt seem to care how i was.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOu know it IS ok to take the odd imodium when you need to. Its not addictive. Lomotil is addictive, but not imodium.


----------



## tzye87 (Jul 6, 2002)

I know, it just sucks when other people just do not understand what you are going through. After nine years, I have given up trying to explain - but same as Spliffy (Hi







) I too still have to take the occasional or sometimes regular immodium.I have checked with my doctor - is does you no harm on a limited basis.I note that you suffer from serious pains - now I know I might get a lot of flack from other members for saying this, as all our symptoms are different, but I can only tell you what worked for me:My main source of pain and gas was eating any type of green vegetable - yes supposed to be good for you - just try cuttting them out for a few days and see what happens.There are a lot of foods out there that can cause us pain and discomfort, the only way I found my solution was to go on a very strict diet for two months, cutting out all the foods you will find may upset you on this BB and gradually re-introduce them to find out what the "triggers" were.Nine months ago, I could not leave the house, after two months on this BB pestering everyone, I was back in full time employment, but still have my bad days.......Good luck to you and please keep in touch, all the members are here to help, especially my good friend spiffy!







( Private matter - but there will be a few confused members out there! Any questions - please PM me! not going public on this one! - to explain







Best regards,Dave-G


----------



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

well its not like i dont go out, i go very often for concerts, school, or just to hang with friends...but i had an attack today, and she just didnt seem to understand kind of annoying in a way.


----------



## angiego21 (Aug 9, 2002)

I totally understand what you mean Jimmi...people can be so insensitive to what you're feeling. They can't see that on the inside of your stomach, it feels as if someone is taking all your organs and intestines and just squeezing and wrapping, and whipping them until it looks like someone made an animal baloon with them. They don't understand that you would love to be able to go but unfortunately you don't have the energy because it drains you, and secondly you want to be able to enjoy the concert(or whatever the case may be) without having to run to the restroom every few minutes. They don't understand a disease that takes away a lot of freedom in our lives and we hate every minute of it. I know i'm going on and on about it but it's just that my family so does not understand what I go through, and I just want so badly to make them understand or even somewhat sympathize with me. Anyhoo, OK...glad I got to vent...e-mail me sometime.


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

I totally agree with you guys, no one really understands. It would kinda annoy me too if my friend got angered by my not going to the concert, I mean it's not that tough to find someone else to go to a concert. If it were something I really wanted to see, I'd be upset and feel worse if I had to spend the whole time in the washroom. I recently went to 2 concerts in a lot of pain and it sucked. I mean, I didn't have to spend the whole time in the washroom but I couldn't stand and I was in so much pain I couldn't concentrate on the band or pay much attention to them for that matter. But hey Jimmi, if you get another chance to go, let me know how it goes. Warped tour looked like some fun this year, but the american $ costs me too much!


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

Jimmi, unfortunately no one can understand how you feel if they haven't been where you are. That is one reason I so greatful for this site. I just tell people that this disease makes me feel like I have a BAD case of the flu 24 hours a day 7 days a week. That is something everyone understands. Good Luck, Pat


----------



## NykkiT (Aug 11, 2002)

Jimmi, has your girlfriend ever come to this site? My husband is very understanding, but after seeing this site first hand - he really seems understand a lot more! Good Luck







Nykki


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I know how you feel. I had to miss a concert that I had been looking forward to for a really long time. I had *front row seats * to see







Kenny Chesney







, who is my FAVORITE country artist last week, and I had to give away my tickets because I was so sick. It sucked. I am sorry that your friends don't understand. My friends have all been really sympathetic, they see how sick I am the last few weeks and how much weight I have lost. I am at work right now and having a very bad IBS/D day (







), so, it doesn't just interfere with the fun stuff, it messes up the every day normal gotta-do stuff too.


----------



## allenkcdn (Jan 24, 2001)

It does suck to miss a concert but I have found in the past 6 months that I do miss out on some things but make up for it with other things, like a day at the pool. Just really enjoy the good days. I saw someone say Lomotil is addictive. How addictive are we talking here and in what sense?


----------

